# Über VB nächste freie Zeile in Excel füllen



## DennjoOyola (18. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu was VB angeht. Ich habe eine Eingabemaske gebaut und dort sind 5 Felder enthalten. Wenn ich nun auf den Button speichern klicke, so sollen diese Daten in die nächste freie Zeile in einer definierten Excel Tabelle abgespeichert werden.

Mit einer festen Zuordnung habe ich es bereits hinbekommen, aber dynamisch, dass er immer die nächste Zeile füllt, habe ich nicht hinbekommen


```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click

  Dim oExcel As Object
  Dim oBook As Object
  Dim oSheet As Object

  oExcel = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
  oBook = oExcel.Workbooks.Open("C:\Users\derneke\Desktop\Vorlagen\Book3.xls")

  oSheet = oBook.Worksheets(1)
  oSheet.Range("A7").Value = TextBox2.Text
  oSheet.Range("B7").Value = TextBox1.Text
  oSheet.Range("C7").Value = TextBox3.Text
  oSheet.Range("D7").Value = TextBox4.Text
  oSheet.Range("E7").Value = TextBox5.Text
  oSheet.Range("G7").Value = TextBox6.Text

  oExcel.DisplayAlerts = False
  oBook.SaveAs("C:\Users\derneke\Desktop\Vorlagen\Book3.xls")
  oExcel.DisplayAlerts = True

  oExcel.Quit()

  End Sub
```

Also im Grunde genommen, soll beim ersten speichern alles in Zeile A2,B2,C2,D2,E2 usw. eingetragen werden und beim nächsten Speichern in Zeile A3,B3,C3,D3,E3 usw.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich dies umsetzen kann.

LG Dennis


----------



## Zvoni (19. September 2014)

```
Dim NächsteFreieZeile As Long

NächsteFreieZeile = oSheet.UsedRange.Rows.Count + 1
```

Übrigens: Das sieht nach VB.Net aus


----------

